
Kubernetes on Bare Metal - namidark
https://joshrendek.com/2018/04/kubernetes-on-bare-metal/
======
kalamania
Interesting, I always thought Bare Metal is synonym for actual hardware
server, but the author mixes those:

> Bare metal for this conversation means a regular VM/VPS provider or a
> regular private provider like Proxmox with no special services - or actual
> hardware.

Is this a common theme nowadays?

The article itself is of course really nice, it shows that "Kubernetes is hard
to set up" theme is not always right.

~~~
jdwithit
I agree with you. Bare metal to me always implies, well, actual physical
servers made out of metal :) A better title might have been "Kubernetes
Without a Cloud" or "Kubernetes on-premise". Since what the author is trying
to recreate is all the ancillary services that are there for the taking when
you run in a cloud provider. Load balancing, storage, cert management,
firewall rules, all fronted by easy to consume API's. Which are the actual
hard part of setting up a functional k8s cluster.

~~~
davedx
But he talks about VPS, that’s not on-premise. This article mangles its
definitions

------
kahlonel
Slightly off topic, but I feel like calling an internet server running an OS
"bare-metal" is a disgrace to what "bare-metal" originally and historically
referred to, i.e. computer hardware without any OS. Maybe IaaS providers are
running out of creative names that they are now polluting other techs'
namespace?

~~~
orev
To me, bare metal has meant running on an OS that’s directly on the hardware,
instead of a virtual machine. However, I can see your point about what it
could mean (i.e. the software itself is compiled to directly run on the
hardware with no OS), but I’m struggling to think of a time when anything
worked like that. You have to go really, really far back in history to apply
that definition to general purpose computing systems. I’m left thinking that
it would only really apply to embedded systems and hardware controllers, and
many of those now even have some kind of micro-os that runs on them.

~~~
anothergoogler
Not virtualized doesn't mean bare metal. I think the term would make more
sense to you if you worked through "Linux from Scratch." There are things
between embedded and running a full Linux OS.

~~~
ofrzeta
What would those things be? Maybe it's a continuum but concepts are not
continuous. Surely there are various degrees of OS but if it's anything that
manages the "bare" hardware it's something like an OS. Arguably you could also
call Xen Dom0 an operating system.

------
chefgoldbluum
I used Kubespray on Container Linux with Calico. Maybe I got lucky but I had
it working perfectly almost first try. I think I needed to handle like one
error in the entire Ansible playbook.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Agreed, I've set up about 6 different clusters using kubespray and never had
any issues. Kubeadm is nice for dev clusters but there are still a bunch of
hoops you have to jump through to set up an HA cluster using kubeadm.

------
buttersbrian
What's the best approach for on-premise k8 clusters?

